# A&W Revenue Royalties Income Fund



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I noticed that the last dividend payment for AW.UN that was payable on 31 March 2020 has not shown up in my account yet. My Telus & Loblaws dividends payable on the 1 Apr are deposited. Anyone that holds this stock notice this as well. Maybe some are slower than others and can take a total of 3 days after the payment date? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

Depending on your brokerage, some definitely take longer than others. In my daughter's RESP, BIP.UN and XBB show up right away; in my RRSP at the same brokerage, they can take up to 10 business days to show up in the transaction history.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks kindly.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

The dividend payment showed up today but I was reading an article this morning in the Globe & Mail by John Heinzl that it had temporarily suspended its divdend going forward due to COVID-19 and store closures related to it.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, that was discussed in the Impact on Dividends thread. 

Unfortunately, they are not the only company to cut or eliminate dividends and there will likely be a lot more before this thing is over. 

I am trying to increase cash reserve to maintain income for 3 years to compensate for possible loss of dividend income. Problem is that by selling the more risky holdings, we lose their dividend right now  . Catch22.


----------

